# Bees Seem to Be Going A Bit Crazy After Adding Boxes Yesterday



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

most likely they are new drones and new worker bees getting ready to start foraging so they are doing there orientation flights.they should calm down after a little bit mine do that everyday about the same time.


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

I just started beekeeping this year too. I also have 2 Warre hives with windows. So when the bees were outside the hive what exactly were they doing that gave you the impression they were agitated? Sounds to me like they weren't happy with the additions. Don't compare hives. Your weaker hive, was it in need of another box? Were they 2/3rds done building comb in the box above? You should only add one box at a time. Come winter, especially with our Wisconsin winters you don't want to much open spaces in the hives for them to have to keep warm. I would take one box off of at least the weaker hive until it is warranted. Two main reasons for swarming. Overcrowded or poor ventilation. My good hive swarmed last week. It was packed like sardines even with the 4th box on and it was an amazing sight! My weak hive still only 2 boxes. Get familiar with the drones. Google drone pictures. First time I saw one I thought it was the queen till I looked it up! lol They have large eyes and no stingers. My 5 year old grandson can tell the difference and picks them up and play with them! Bees are exciting amazing creatures!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Orientation flights are one possibility. Bees returning to the hive get confused when the hive changes size as they often home in on the size to recognize their hive.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

I would think also, you just gave them a lot more space, they need to get used to it. It would make sense to me that things would be a little hectic for a day or so. Also, why did you add two boxes? Just wondering because I've only added one at a time to let them fill it and catch up before adding a new one. Would it send them into a bit of an overworking state since they now have to keep two more boxes at the right temp and humidity?


----------



## Houstonbees (Jul 7, 2014)

Adding two boxes in one go is too much in my opinion. Should have gone with one box when the BOTTOM one is 1/2 to 2/3 full with a good nectar flow. THat approach has worked best with the Warre's I've got here in Houston. Consider also, that we are approaching the end of the season and that in about a month's time the hive will start tossing out the drones. The queen will also slow down on egg laying. Thats a lot of space for the hive to work and fill with comb.


----------

